# FLR(M) Document Checklist



## courtb (Jan 14, 2014)

Hello,

Thank you for being so helpful throughout this crazy, crazy process. My husband and I are going to send off my FLR(M) visa application this week. It would be really helpful if someone could look over our table of contents/document checklist and could please let us know if we are missing anything.

FLR(M) Application

Personal Details (Envelope 1)
•	Applicant Current Passport 
•	Applicant Expired Passport
•	Applicant Biometric Residence Permit
•	Applicant Passport photos x2
•	Sponsor Passport photo
•	Copy of Sponsor’s passport

Finance – Category A
•	Employment letter from sponsor’s employer
•	Sponsor’s P-60 from 2013
•	Sponsor’s payslips for last 12 months 
•	Sponsor’s NatWest bank statements for last 12 months

Accommodation
•	A letter from lawyers confirming Sponsor’s purchase of current house
•	Mortgage statement from Nationwide detailing all mortgage payments for 2013
•	A copy of the official copy of land registery title (with letter explaining why original was not included)

Proof of Genuine Relationship
•	Original marriage certificate
•	15 letters addressed to Sponsor, Applicant, or both at current and previous address spanning 2 years (including bank statements, council tax bills, HMRC letters, etc)
•	22 photographs highlighting our relationship (Envelope 2)
•	Wedding Save the Date

Everything has been photocopied.


Thanks so much!


----------



## JrmHarding (Jan 6, 2014)

Don't forget your introductory letters! One from you, one from your sponsor


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

courtb said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for being so helpful throughout this crazy, crazy process. My husband and I are going to send off my FLR(M) visa application this week. It would be really helpful if someone could look over our table of contents/document checklist and could please let us know if we are missing anything.
> 
> ...


There is no need for a sponsor passport photo.



> Finance – Category A
> •	Employment letter from sponsor’s employer
> •	Sponsor’s P-60 from 2013
> •	Sponsor’s payslips for last 12 months


If you are applying under Category A you only need 6 months of pay slips and bank statements. More isn't better.

You need your sponsor's employment contract as well.



> Accommodation
> •	A letter from lawyers confirming Sponsor’s purchase of current house
> •	Mortgage statement from Nationwide detailing all mortgage payments for 2013
> •	A copy of the official copy of land registery title (with letter explaining why original was not included)


Include a council tax notice to prove that he lives there.



> Proof of Genuine Relationship
> •	Original marriage certificate
> •	15 letters addressed to Sponsor, Applicant, or both at current and previous address spanning 2 years (including bank statements, council tax bills, HMRC letters, etc)
> •	22 photographs highlighting our relationship (Envelope 2)
> ...



The best presentation is simply to tie all originals together with string or ribbon and tie all copies in the same order together. You can put smaller items like passports in a ziplock bag.

Don't include unnecessary items. They can only cause confusion.


----------



## courtb (Jan 14, 2014)

JrmHarding said:


> Don't forget your introductory letters! One from you, one from your sponsor


Hi JrmHarding,

Thanks for your reply!

Are introductory letters necessary? I didn't see anything on any of the guidance/appendix notes that stated we needed one. It just feels redundant as we already sign the back of the application claiming that we're in a real relationship and that my husband is a British citizen. What would you need to put in an introductory letter as I've never had to do one for any of my visas before?

Thanks again!


----------



## JrmHarding (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi courtb,

Introductory letters are necessary yes. You do indeed sign the back of your application, but you need to both write a letter to show your genuine relationship. You need to include relationship history (keep it brief yet succinct) common shared interests, philosophy and beliefs, details on when you married and how your relationship is durable and binding.

No more than two sides of A4 or 1000 words. Try not to copy each other’s but obviously they will be similar. Your sponsor will want to include a little more about the details surrounding his ability to sponsor you and you should include a little more about why you wish to settle with him and similar things such as this.

Head them ‘To the Entry Clearance Officer’ and add them into your ‘sponsor’ and ‘applicant’ piles.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Nyclon, I looked at the FLR M form and it does seem to ask for a photo of the sponsor.


----------

